# Tipps für Fully Kauf



## yoli (25. März 2014)

Hallo ;-)

ich bin hier ganz neu und frisch angemeldet. 
Ich möchte mir nun endlich mal ein "gescheites" MTB kaufen. Habe von dem ganzen technischen leider (noch) nicht so viel Ahnung :-( 
Ich möchte gerne ein Fully (Allrounder?), welches auch für einen leichten/mittleren Alpencross tauglich sein soll. Ich bin MTB-Anfängerin, möchte also keine speziellen Sachen fahren, wie Bikeparks, Sprünge oder Downhill etc. Ich bin 168cm, und ca.55-58kg. Um die 2000EUR kann ich ausgeben. 
Ich kenne mich auch bei den Marken gar nicht aus... 
Bei Cube wurden mir jetzt das AMS 120 HPA Pro 29/15" und Sting Race 29/16" geraten. 2 unterschiedliche Geometrien... Was meint ihr dazu? Oder andere Empfehlungen, was ich mir anschauen könnte/ sollte?
Ich bin für jeden Tipp/ Hinweis dankbar  schöne Grüße Sandra


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. März 2014)

Hast du auf den beiden Bikes schon gesessen und sie mal probiert?
Ich würde auch mal andere Läden ansteuern und mich dort umsehen. Im "Neu Hier"-Thread schreibst du, du kommst aus Nürnberg. In der Gegend um Umgebung gibt es mehrere Läden, die verschiedene MTB-Marken führen. 
Ich kann dir aus Erfahrung nur raten, nichts zu überstürzen und immer probieren, probieren, probieren.

Mir fällt auch auf, dass die beiden "angeratenen" Bikes (vom Händler beraten oder Bekanntenkreis?) beide 29er sind. Schau dich aber auch bei den anderen Größen um und überleg für dich, was du haben möchtest. (nur als völlig wertungsfreie Anmerkung  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoli (25. März 2014)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Hast du auf den beiden Bikes schon gesessen und sie mal probiert?
> Ich würde auch mal andere Läden ansteuern und mich dort umsehen. Im "Neu Hier"-Thread schreibst du, du kommst aus Nürnberg. In der Gegend um Umgebung gibt es mehrere Läden, die verschiedene MTB-Marken führen.
> Ich kann dir aus Erfahrung nur raten, nichts zu überstürzen und immer probieren, probieren, probieren.
> 
> Mir fällt auch auf, dass die beiden "angeratenen" Bikes (vom Händler beraten oder Bekanntenkreis?) beide 29er sind. Schau dich aber auch bei den anderen Größen um und überleg für dich, was du haben möchtest. (nur als völlig wertungsfreie Anmerkung  )



Danke für Deine Antwort.
Ja, ich bin gerade dabei, mich in verschiedenen Läden umzuschauen/ beraten zu lassen/Probe zu fahren. Die zu große Auswahl verwirrt aber schon sehr als Anfängerin! Ich habe auf diesen beiden Bikes heute gesessen und auch (kurz) probiert. Es war gut. Sie wurden mir vom Händler empfohlen. 29er, weil ich das Gefühl hatte, das sie besser, sicherer rollen. War mein anfängerischer Eindruck ;-) Bin aber selbst  mit allem noch unschlüssig. 
Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit Norco-Räder probiert. Von denen war ich sehr angetan, bis mir jemand sagte, das das Preisleistungverhältnis nicht so gut ist. Hmmm 
Ich werde weiter schauen und probieren.
Welche spezielle Läden meinst Du in meiner Gegend/ Umgebung?


----------



## bajcca (26. März 2014)

Ich denke auch, dass Du verschiedene Marken und Größen probieren solltest. Besonders bei den 29er ist es wichtig, neben der Geometrie auch auf die Übersetzung zu achten, sonst kann das Bergauffahren recht anstrengend werden.
In Nürnberg/ Fürth gibt es schon einige Bikeläden. Bei mir in Zirndorf gibt es Bikedevilz, die haben richtig Ahnung (Specialized). Adrenenalin mit Cube kennst Du wahrscheinlich schon. Beim Zentralrad in Fürth gibt es Giant, Fahrrad Herbst in der Nürnberger Südstadt hat Ghost, Müller in Roth Cube und Scott, Radhaus in Ansbach Trek und Specialized, herobikes in Roth Ghost und Specialized, Downhill in Nürnberg ausschließlich Specialized, Fahrrad Löw in Nürnberg Eibach Cube und Lapierre. Erlangen hat dann auch noch ein paar Läden.
Viel Spaß beim Probefahren!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. März 2014)

Da war bajcca schneller. Ich würd die Liste noch um die Fahrradkiste (Gostenhof - haben Kona, Norco, ... ) und rad-werk in Erlangen (haben Cube und Lapierre) ergänzen.
Kleiner Tipp: Schau dir auch vorher mal die hompages an, ob die evtl auch andere Marken als die aufgezählte nstehen haben und schau dir dann von den jeweiligen Marken an, welches in Frage kommen könnte. Dann ein Anruf, ob die auch welche in deiner angepeilten Größe da haben, damit du nicht umsonst hinfährst und die nur L-Rahmen da stehen haben 

Etwas weiter weg, aber mit der S-Bahn auch machbar wäre der Sport and more in Neumarkt/Opf. mit Specialized, Ghost, Cube und Scott. Specialized kann man da auch im Gelände testfahren (samstags nach Anmeldung)


----------



## yoli (26. März 2014)

@bajcca
@WarriorPrincess

Danke Euch  Es gibt doch mehr gute Fahrradläden als ich dachte und mir das Internet anzeigte. Solche Tipps sind echt wichtig. Also, die nächste Zeit bin ich gut beschäftigt ;-) Bis dahin werde ich den BikerInnen noch sehnsüchtig hinterher schauen müssen...
schöne Grüße


----------



## Norts (27. März 2014)

Hallo Sandra,
Ich finde die Wahl eines Bikes echt nicht einfach. Als Neuling musst du fast davon ausgehen, dass das Bike, was du dir jetzt als erstes kaufst, nicht das endgültige wird. Und als Frau sind die Größen in den Läden oft gar nicht erst probesitzbar. Klingt blöd, aber leider weiss man am Anfang einfach noch nicht, worauf man selbst Wert legt etc. 
Schau mal hier bieten Ladies eine Probefahrt auf ihrem Bike an, vlt ist ja was in deiner Gegend und in deiner Größe dabei: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/thread-fuer-probefahrt.553511/
Wenn ich nochmal neu anfangen würde, würde ich mir erstmal ein gebrauchtes hier beim IBC-Markt kaufen, ein Jahr fahren und dann nochmal weiterschauen. Der Wertverlust bei einem Neurad ist einfach zu gross um nach kurzer Zeit auf ein anderes umzusteigen.

120 mm wäre mir persönlich zu schwach, wäre für mich ein spritziges Race-Fully um im flacheren Gebirge zu fahren, aber in den Alpen hätte ich persönlich gerne mehr Federweg. Aber ich fahre auch mit meinem Freund recht holprige Sachen. 
29 Zoll rollt zwar ruhiger, aber als "kleinere" Frau finde ich das irgendwie nicht so passend. Ist einfach nicht so wendig, und das größere Gewicht würde ich nicht in Kauf nehmen wollen. Eher 26 oder 27,5. 
Ich habe immer Problem mit der Überstandshöhe, bin aber selbst auch nur 160 gross. Darauf würde ich aber wirklich achten. Dass da mindestens 5 cm zwischen dir und dem Oberrohr ist. Das macht so ein unsicheres Gefühl, wenn du grade in einer steileren Passage absteigen willst und hast dann keinen Kontakt mit dem Boden, weil es unter dir uneben ist. Sehr unangenehm. Bis man gelernt hat hinten rum abzusteigen finde ich es echt wichtig, dass die Überstandshöhe so gross wie möglich ist.
Bei einem Neubike würde ich persönlich (im Hinblick auf den angedachten Preis) mir die Bikes anschauen von: Canyon, Propain, Specialized, Rose, Alutech. Bei einem Gebrauchten würde ich auf die Ausstattung achten.
Zum Thema obs n ausgewiesenes Ladies-Bike sein soll, kann ich wenig sagen. Ich hatte noch nie eins, liegt aber daran, dass ich viel Federweg haben wollte und in dem Segment gabs nur leider sehr wenig Auswahl mit meiner gewünschten Überstandshöhe. Das Thema ist aber schon interessant.
Ansonsten würde ich auf gute Bremsen achten! Ich persönlich schwöre wirklich auf eine Vierkolbenbremse, also die Saint. Ich weiss, es klingt völlig überdimensioniert, aber das hat mir wahnsinnig viel Sicherheit in den Alpen gebracht. Wenn man 2000 Höhenmeter runterfährt und fast die ganze Zeit bremsen will (weil man als Anfänger einfach nicht laufen lassen will), dann ist man froh, wenn das Ding nicht heiss läuft und ihren Dienst den Ganzen Weg nach unten tut. Und nicht die ganze Zeit quietscht.


----------



## zorilo (11. Mai 2014)

Hi Yoli,

meine Schwester hat heute für mich mein Specialized Stumpjumper Elite eingestellt. Es hat 29". Und ich selber bin 167cm groß und wiege um die 55kg. Also ähnlich wie du. Es ist ein Toprad und ich habe es erst bei Bikedevilz in Zirndorf gekauft. Und wenn du die Sandra bist, mit der ich auf Facebook befreundet bin (und die schon Weihnachten mit mir gefeiert hat), dann ist es das ideale Rad für dich 
Ich selber möchte lieber ein Rad mit einer kleineren Laufradgröße mit dem ich auch im Bikepark fahren kann. Dir würde ich das Bike für 2850€ verkaufen. (Ich weiß es ist 800€ über deinen veranschlagten Preis, ...). Sieh es dir doch einfach mal unverbindlich an. Kaffee gibt es auch dazu 

Liebe Grüße Ilona


----------



## zorilo (11. Mai 2014)

Hier noch der link zum Fahrrad:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...fsr-elite-29-schwarz-grun-2014-gr-s-neuwertig


----------



## yoli (13. Mai 2014)

zorilo schrieb:


> Hi Yoli,
> 
> meine Schwester hat heute für mich mein Specialized Stumpjumper Elite eingestellt. Es hat 29". Und ich selber bin 167cm groß und wiege um die 55kg. Also ähnlich wie du. Es ist ein Toprad und ich habe es erst bei Bikedevilz in Zirndorf gekauft. Und wenn du die Sandra bist, mit der ich auf Facebook befreundet bin (und die schon Weihnachten mit mir gefeiert hat), dann ist es das ideale Rad für dich
> Ich selber möchte lieber ein Rad mit einer kleineren Laufradgröße mit dem ich auch im Bikepark fahren kann. Dir würde ich das Bike für 2850€ verkaufen. (Ich weiß es ist 800€ über deinen veranschlagten Preis, ...). Sieh es dir doch einfach mal unverbindlich an. Kaffee gibt es auch dazu
> ...



Hallo Ilona,
ja, ich bin es. So trifft man sich wieder  Schön von Dir zu lesen. Hatte jetzt erst Zeit hier rein zu schauen... 
Danke für Dein Angebot, den guten Preisnachlass und den Kaffee ;-) ABER, ich bevorzuge inzwischen auch 26 Zoll Räder ;-) Schade, sonst hätte ich es Dir evtl. gerne abgekauft. 
Wie kommt Dein plötzlicher Sinneswandel über die Laufräder?

Liebe Grüße Sandra


----------



## yoli (13. Mai 2014)

Norts schrieb:


> Hallo Sandra,
> Ich finde die Wahl eines Bikes echt nicht einfach. Als Neuling musst du fast davon ausgehen, dass das Bike, was du dir jetzt als erstes kaufst, nicht das endgültige wird. Und als Frau sind die Größen in den Läden oft gar nicht erst probesitzbar. Klingt blöd, aber leider weiss man am Anfang einfach noch nicht, worauf man selbst Wert legt etc.
> Schau mal hier bieten Ladies eine Probefahrt auf ihrem Bike an, vlt ist ja was in deiner Gegend und in deiner Größe dabei:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/thread-fuer-probefahrt.553511/
> ...



Hallo Norts, 
entschuldige meine späte Antwort.
Ich wollte mich noch bei Dir bedanken, für Deine ausführlichen Tipps!!!!! Danke, die sind sehr hilfreich! 
LG Sandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zorilo (13. Mai 2014)

Guten Abend Sandra,

ja schade oder nicht schade, dass du dich für kleinere Laufräder entschieden hast. Denn das Rad ist wirklich top - es ist eine wahre Bergziege. Warum ich mich umentschieden habe? Einfach weil mir die großen Laufräder zuviel "schlucken". Eigentlich was Frauen - da sie bei bestimmten Passagen doch etwas "ängstlicher" sind - schätzen, fehlt mir hierbei der typische "Mountainbikethrill". Ich kann nicht behaupten, dass das Rad nicht wendig ist (es fährt sich super), mir fehlt jedoch die Antwort des Bodens. Es ist Trailfahren "à la american" - man büßt nichts an Bequemlichkeit ein. Für Tages- oder Mehrtagestouren ideal. Da ich aber momentan mehr bergab als bergauf (bedingt durch meinen tretfaulen Sohn) unterwegs bin, hätte ich gerne hierbei mehr Herausforderung. Dies hat sich erst in den letzten Wochen in der Art herausgestellt und war vorher nicht so absehbar. Ich möchte das Rad auch nicht um jeden Preis loswerden. Sollte sich ein Käufer finden, der sich riesig darüber freuen würde - schön. Ansonsten behalte ich meine "Bergziege"  (ich komme wirklich mühelos - fast - jeden Berg hoch). Und als Verena und ich deinen Thread gelesen haben (und wir dich etwas kennen  dachten wir beide unabhängig voneinander: wow - super - das perfekte Rad für dich! - Nicht weil ich es unbedingt los haben möchte, sondern deinen Typus kenne  und weiß dass du super zufrieden damit wärst. Evtl. sogar mehr als ich 

Für welches 26" hast du dich denn nun entschieden? 

Liebe Grüße Ilona


----------



## yoli (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo Ilona,
Deine "Bergziege" klingt toll  Falls Du sie behältst, wünsche ich Dir auf jeden Fall tolle weitere Fahrten. Interessant auch zu hören, aus welchen Gründen Du doch auf 26er wechselst.

Ich konnte mich leider noch nicht für ein MTB entscheiden. Da ich momentan einfach zu viel unterwegs bin und auch noch andere "Projekte" voran treibe. Sehr schade, da ich unbedingt wieder radeln will. 

Liebe Grüße Sandra


----------

